# Ever tried cloning Purple Kush?



## Civilized Grow Op (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello all.......Save the Screen name...My name is DON. I am a Prop 215 patient living in Santa Cruz. I am originally from L.A. and have roughly 16 years growing experience..

The question I want to throw out is regarding the Cloning of the Strain "Purple Kush" (a.k.a Purple coma). I obtained these clones from the alleged original creators at Oaksterdam college. I am now into my 6 week of Flowering and I clearly do have a unique plant that does display unusual Purple and does smell like Skunky Grape Crush Soda. You can find alot of cheap yet A+ clones in the bay area medicinal communtiy.... but finding these babies was a gift. I can tell 6 weeks into flowering these are just...."Different" than the others I have seen. At $10 each for 4 week old females I wish I grabbed more.

I took an initial batch of 30 clones (just to be safe)..using my dependable method of rootech hormone, rockwool and olivias rooting solution in a dome.....I had 0% success with PK. I have NEVER had worse than 50% ever in my history..EVER (lol)....Thinking there was something wrong somewhere in the mix and not me or the plant I took another 30 cuttings and gave them a close watch and care....AGAIN!!!!...NONE MADE IT PAST SHOCK???

My question is

A) Is this a commoin problem with PK or other Purple strains. shall I try another method known to work for difficult Mothers

B) These Purple Kush were from the supposed original creators of Purple Kush in Oaksterdam...a Clone only strain even up to 2009...would that have something to do my Issues.....why has Purple Kush not flooded the seed market....PROPAGATION ISSUES MAYBE?????

I have read only a few things online about Purple Kush bieng Fussy when cloned...even one guy claiming his Cloned Purple Kush plants had low survival rate but went straight MALE (not hermy..he claimed MALE???)....aside from that I cannot figure why I cannot clone this strain, let alone with such a high failure rate....It's got to be more than bad supplies or user error...right......?
Any thoughts

Thanks and PEACE
-DON ICR


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Jun 18, 2009)

what a mule


----------



## Civilized Grow Op (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like your Moderators email to me was Wrong...Even bigger assholes on this forum...
Thanks for the help Kids


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 19, 2009)

sry no one else has input, i think i can help.  I have grown the PK from Coffeeshop Blue Sky/ Oaksterdam nursery 3 times and cloned it as well.  

First let me say, let the PK go the full 10 weeks - it will be so bomb.  They snapped up my PK at BPG real fast.  in my experience the PK takes a long time to root and it is definitely more difficult to clone than most strains (give yourself a solid 2 weeks before you ditch them).  My solution was to build a DIY EZ cloner.  I have 100% success with this, one roots start showing in the cloner you can transplant to rockwool cubes or coco.  They root in plain tap water, no rooting hormone/nutes needed until you transplant.  If sticking with your rockwool method make sure you have a heatmat with thermometer/ temp probe to keep temps at 80F

And PK has flooded the scene - at least 4 different clubs in the bay have this clone-only PK.  But I bought a few PK mother plants and currently have 170 clones from them all doing well.

BTW if you like the PK, also try Querkle and Deep Chunk x strawberry cough  from Oaksterdam Nursery, they are bomb as well.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 29, 2009)

Civilized Grow Op said:
			
		

> Looks like your Moderators email to me was Wrong...Even bigger assholes on this forum...
> Thanks for the help Kids


 
Not too sure what is so civilied about that, but... I guess it doesn't pay to be judgemental.

PK is one of my hardest to clone. If I clone other strains with the pk, they will be rooted and ready to plant way before the pk even shows a root. But it is not impossible. It seems to be along the lines of GDP and grape ape as far as time is concerned. It's just a slow rooter. If you can keep them going for, say, 16 to 21 days you should have roots, but this has been MY experience. I am sure there are many here that are much better at it than I am.

Not sure why they are dying on you. Maybe your olivias mix is too strong for this strain? Try a slightly weaker mix. And I think you said you were using a powder, right? Try a gel (not that it should matter) on the next run Maybe it'll work for ya.


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 6, 2009)

I clone PK no problems in soil, I cant clone it any other way, I failed with bubble cloner, and rockwool, but they take to soil with no probs...


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Jul 15, 2009)

to clone the pk was hard at first then as i got the hang of it its a breez now i use eveything you use but for the first two weeks its in a dome under 24 hours of light12 of florescent 12 of day summer is a great time to clone due to warm weather try cutting your clones under water before you dip them in the gel then the first week let the dome off for an hour each day and keep vents open on the dome wet the top dome before putting it on hope this might help you


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 15, 2009)

I hear ya ME... it's so funny how cloning (even growing) works... perfect for some, horrendous for others.  

You'd laugh if i told you what i can't clone in vs what i do... lol funny stuff... what is recommended doesn't work & what no one would bother with does.  Peace.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 15, 2009)

Dude....just throw away the PK. It's so overated it's not funny...well...a little funny.
Find the Erkle....you'll be much happier!

I know, I know....you like it...I just had to give ya a hard time. Being from Cali, all I hear about is "purps", the most overated strain on the planet.

Whoever told you the PK clone went male is high. One thing you have to watch for my friend, is the abundance of FALSE knowledge surrounding Oaksterdam U. Now, the "teachers" pretty much know what they are talking about....kinda...but they ONLY teach one method of growing...usuing thier designed equipment...Rich Lee aint dumb.....but he sure is greedy......
I see and talk to alot of folks that have attended the University and come away with about 25% of what was taught, the other 75% gets "muddled" and "facts" become clouded. This has been a trend I have seen over the last few months.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 15, 2009)

NCH, A G R E E D! 

The erkel is great.  The PK, sucks in my opinion.  Have a buddy that is sooooo into the PK & it is just blah, blah, yack to me...?

Couldn't find the erkel, had to go w the PWreck... closest thing i could get at the time.  Someone please send me some erkel!?!  ;-)


----------



## mountain man (Jul 16, 2009)

Today i got one Purple Urkle and one Silvertip. I know the Purple is "clone only", not from seed. The Silver Haze is a highly sought after strain as well, but not sure if it is a clone only gene? I am lucky to have both these strains.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2009)

subcool has an urkel hyprid
querkle
check out breedbay
i bought the urkel bx, Deep Purple holy slow grower its 3 weeks and barely 5 inch tall
i wanna start a journal but need to fix my camera first


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 17, 2009)

The Querkel from Sub is Dank, and has the true Erkle taste, but nowhere near the actual yeild of a true Erkle. I have grown it and liked it, except for the yeild. Good stuff tho!


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Im budding a Purple kush right now and I have a mom still, so no turning back now lol... Its a nice looking plant with tons of bud sites..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 18, 2009)

the pk i get around here is killer stuff 
good luck with the cloning


----------

